# another plant id, please



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Out of bloom now but 2 weeks ago those dry flowers were a dark yellow color.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Black eyed susan?
Bill


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

no not that.
very different leaves (and flowers) and height is 6' plus.
leaves are serrated at the margin and in groups of three. 
the leaves remind one of marijuana leaves.
stem of plant is purple. no fuzziness or hairs anywhere.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Look up the Helianthus species in your area.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Bidens frondosa, Devil's Beggarticks.

Here's a page from the University of Massachusetts with photos--same leaves, flowers, and sometimes reddish stems.

https://extension.umass.edu/landscape/weeds/bidens-frondosa


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Westhill, you did it again!

Thank you.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Clyderoad. I've benefited from your advice many times, so am happy to return the favor.


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

This plant is in downtown Dallas and there were many honey bees on it.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Yellow bells, the scientific name is Tecoma stans.


----------

